# Sunday Oldie



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Always wanted to start one of these

Going with the Langel










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When I get up I`ll put on the two Competitors which returned I picked up on Friday from Steve Burrage after some much needed TLC 

*"Services" * *Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial) plus 12 & 24 hour dial Competitors, pin-pallet movement** circa 1920/30s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Mutley, I see we both managed to start the Sunday thread at the same time


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably start with this old fav.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> When I get up I`ll put on the two Competitors which returned I picked up on Friday from Steve Burrage after some much needed TLC
> 
> *"Services" * *Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial) plus 12 & 24 hour dial Competitors, pin-pallet movement** circa 1920/30s.*


Thats a nice set that mac cant beat a good wind up watch.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Hi Mutley, I see we both managed to start the Sunday thread at the same time


Almost the same time


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mutley, I see we both managed to start the Sunday thread at the same time
> ...


Check the start times 12:10AM exactly 

Mind you at least I know how to spell Sunday :lol:

Anyway would you mind if a nice Mod joined the two threads together, I don`t care who takes the credit


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > When I get up I`ll put on the two Competitors which returned I picked up on Friday from Steve Burrage after some much needed TLC
> ...


Thanks these are rather special, BTW the lume on the Despatch Rider still works, how cool is that? unk:

*"Services" Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial), pin-pallet movement (circa 1930s)*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I doubt if you could find a mod sober enough to do that at this time of night :lol: besides it won't be the last Sunday thread, I'll just make sure my alarm is set a bit earlier next week 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I doubt if you could find a mod sober enough to do that at this time of night :lol: besides it won't be the last Sunday thread, I'll just make sure my alarm is set a bit earlier next week 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My first double post :clap:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This to start the day seiko auto 1960 hidden crown at 4 Oclock


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Whay year were these made in Mach


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally I can play the vintage game properly...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Certina


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

will be wearing a cheapo Argos digital whilst out cycling first thing but later will be wearing this


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to watch middle son play rugby, this one will be safely under the cuff of my rain coat!! Its now on a Bond nato


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

break-3 said:


> Finally I can play the vintage game properly...


Nice one, Simon. I wondered where that had gone to 

I'll join you in some vintage Speedmaster indulgence.... wearing my 125 today (still my favourite watch in the collection  )


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Finally got this one back from my dad after my mum bought him a new watch for christmas.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw a Certina "blue ribbon" so, I will take mine today too.

Bertrand


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

We have a lot of great watches and pictures here today.

this is mine, seiko sportsman:










Have a nice sunday


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Precision today.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Old Sinn for this sunday(old about 8 years I think).

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


There is some debate on when they first appeared due to the movement they use being pin-set, the earliest date I`ve found for the Services Watch Co.,Ltd., is in a 1928 business directory but they could have been around earlier. It has been suggested that due to the type of movememt used & the fact that some models have `Foreign Made` rather then `German Made` on the dial that production could have started as early as 1920. However this advert An Appreciation by Alex Henshaw is the only dated document I have seen, it is quite likely that the watches were produced for a good number of years :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

break-3 said:


> Finally I can play the vintage game properly...


Nice watch, love the Contarex, I`ve got one, superb examples of German Engineering B)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

No oldie for me today, but if the light improves I will be trying to take some better pics of my 125 (and a few others)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Very interesting that Mach Oh to buy a watch for 15s and 6p


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One (or more) of these this morning....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> One (or more) of these this morning....


Nice collection Chris, I noticed a Cimier Sport recently went for around Â£100 on ebay


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm wearing my old man's old watch  After he gave it to me, it was my daily wearer for over 10 years.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely collection of watches Mach - congratulations that man!

Haven't worn this for a few weeks - SM300...



















...although I feel I ought to give the 'Legend' and airing this afternnon too...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't play as I'm going modern today with the GMT at the moment :blink:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

My dads this afternoon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Very interesting that Mach Oh to buy a watch for 15s and 6p


Well using a relative values tool (see HERE)...

In 2007, *Â£0 15s 6d* from 1933 was worth

*Â£39.43* using the retail price index.

*Â£150.27* using average earnings.

Edit> A lot of dosh for the time I presume :wink2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Prima today:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice trio Mac and Chris :yes:

Flightmaster for now


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

wearing my sar on a new black maratac

this has to be one of the clearest,easiest dials to read

and my new compact is easier to take macro than my d700 :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm still wearing this one... I know that technically it's not old but the movement is from 1970. Does that count Mac?


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I can play the vintage game properly...
> ...


Thanks, Mac. Yep, the Contarex is such an amazing piece of kit. And a bloody heavy beast!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> When I get up I`ll put on the two Competitors which returned I picked up on Friday from Steve Burrage after some much needed TLC
> 
> *"Services" * *Despatch Rider (Luminous Dial) plus 12 & 24 hour dial Competitors, pin-pallet movement** circa 1920/30s.*


Mach

I have always really liked those, but they never seem to come up on the bay for some reason, :tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Threads merged now I'm sober  Mutley came in as 1st poster!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Had forgotten about this, got it months ago, first outing here, my Sicura


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

JoT said:


> Nice trio Mac and Chris :yes:
> 
> Flightmaster for now


Lovely watch JoT but to many buttons for me would not know what to press first


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega SMP quartz on mesh


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Had forgotten about this, got it months ago, first outing here, my Sicura


Thats lovely


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

flippin' typical. watching this thread was part of the reason i got into vintage.

now i like vintage so much i wear it daily to work.

so i wear the rest of me watches some evenings and weekends.

now 6/11 of mine are vintage and i still cant really play on this thread. :taz:

rlt 69 mod today btw.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Think i'll pop this one on..


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

minkle said:


> Think i'll pop this one on..


Amazing profile - it's a UFO(ris) :blink:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Think i'll pop this one on..
> ...


I love those side profiles, here's my seawolf


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nuthin yet, notta. taking russian clocks apart to blow the dials off and clean the glass, high priority this morning


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


You have a large bulge there, Neal :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Threads merged now I'm sober  Mutley came in as 1st poster!


  Sorry Paul, I was refering to the other mods, not you. Should I shut up now :shutup: or keep digging :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have just put this on now, should see me through to the end of the day


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this after putting it on a Meyhofer lether strap.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I'll join you in some vintage Speedmaster indulgence.... wearing my 125 today (still my favourite watch in the collection  )


There are some great looking Omegas here today but Toshi's 125 is just :drool:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > One (or more) of these this morning....
> ...


Good grief! I was appalled at having to go to Â£13... I wonder how many buyers think that they're getting a chronograph...

As always, Mac, I covet everyone of your Services, do they have the same slow sound that these Sports watches do?

Today, I have been mostly cleaning the Kirovs...


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> I'm still wearing this one... I know that technically it's not old but the movement is from 1970. Does that count Mac?


simply stunning that


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

break-3 said:


> Finally I can play the vintage game properly...


Is that a Zeiss Ikon logo I see on the SLR in the background?

Nice Rollei, too, but then.... they all are!

Oh and a very nice watch...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


The seller listed it as a chrono









The movement in my old Services has a much slower tick then the ones in your sports, in fact it`s so slow you can actually count them at roughly 2 per second 



> Today, I have been mostly cleaning the Kirovs...


Very nice B)

Anyway I`m at work this afternoon wearing these two...

*Ural `ЧЧэ` ? 16 jewel movement c1949-51*










*Services`Jeweled` movement, `Made In Gt. Britain` circa 1950s.*


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

Thought i give this one an airing, had it on all day and forgot how heavy it is


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Wearing this now, the Oris i had on earlier was 5 mins slow after half an hour!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> simply stunning that


Thanks Shawn.

Mac's not said anything yet so hopefully it's ok to slip into the oldie thread with it.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Wearing this today.










Bought cheap off ebay against the picture below and gave it a good clean and polish.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

chris l said:


> break-3 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I can play the vintage game properly...
> ...


Yep, a Zeiss Ikon Contarex 'bullseye' and the Rollei's a 2.8F with the Planar lens. The Rollei's been used recently, but I really should run a roll through the Contarex some time soon.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This to finish the day


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

my favourite oldie today - wound up and clunking away :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This to finish the day


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry lads double post 710 interupted me


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have switched over to this










and have a new incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I'm still wearing this one... I know that technically it's not old but the movement is from 1970. Does that count Mac?


Yes & a darn fine watch it is too :yes:

Now Flashharry`s Sinn on the other hand looks suspiciously modern to me <_<


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

went vintage military today. forgot how loud the tick is on this!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I know that technically it's not old but the movement is from 1970. Does that count Mac?
> ...


 :sweatdrop:

Nice one :thumbsup:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now Flashharry`s Sinn on the other hand looks suspiciously modern to me <_<


You're right!

Should be banned IMO


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll join you in some vintage Speedmaster indulgence.... wearing my 125 today (still my favourite watch in the collection  )
> ...


Thanks Andrew. It's a beast really - big solid case and heavy bracelet ..... one of the reasons I love it so much I guess 










but after carrying it around all day I've changed over to something lighter....



Omega Constellation Megasoinic


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Now that is just watch porn, thanks for posting Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

pg tips said:


> went vintage military today. forgot how loud the tick is on this!


Nice one that is PG


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, I didn't get any pictures of my 125 today - what light there was was gone by the time I'd got a couple of this one, so I'm wearing it for a few hours to celebrate :blink:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


give a bloke a hard time, so have changed over to this


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Okay, I didn't get any pictures of my 125 today - what light there was was gone by the time I'd got a couple of this one, so I'm wearing it for a few hours to celebrate :blink:


Nice one Bob and I have new incoming too !!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Nice one Bob and I have new incoming too !!


excellent. well done Neal. Do I get a "finders fee"? :lol:

Oh, and I have a watch on it's way too :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Bob and I have new incoming too !!
> ...


Arrival by mid-week?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


no, unfortunately. I'm meeting the seller on Thursday


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


mine will be here in Feb or March !! :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


>


That's a great picture of a great watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I just love that, look at those hands!  the markers are bigger than the hours hand! Fantastic!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Been watchless most of the day, but at sundown I strapped on the Snorkel and snapped some shots to squeeze in for Sunday...




























(yes, I know the bezel is not aligned perfectly...it was done on purpose to irritate a certain someone)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> went vintage military today. forgot how loud the tick is on this!


Very,very nice Paul, mind you it would look much better on my wrist :wink2:

Anyway, I swapped over to this when I got home from work...

*Sekonda, Poljot 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6.*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> (yes, I know the bezel is not aligned perfectly...it was done on purpose to irritate a certain someone)


Glad you're enjoying it, Rich. 

I find the only way to wear a Snorkel is with the bezel just off










:tongue2:


----------

